# New Cruiser Bike Rental Company in BV



## BV Cruisers (May 30, 2012)

Two raft guides looking to improve the town scene in Buena Vista Colorado came up with the perfect solution - cruiser bikes! BV Cruisers is a new Cruiser bike rental company in Buena Vista, CO. We have a fleet of 10 adult bikes, 3 kids bikes, and 1 jogging stroller along with an array of sports toys (basketball, volleyball, boccie, disc golf, tennis, etc.). Nothing like a nice cruiser ride in the evening to compliment a wonderful day of paddling. We have all sorts of suggestions on routes, things to do, places to go, and are your source for on-the-ground news about what is happening in BV. Please feel free and contact us with any questions/ comments. We would love to see you this summer! 
Megan and Brad 
Include your business name and location
[email protected]


----------

